# Found a pigeon egg



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

*Pigeon egg PIPPING need advice*

Hi
Today in my garden I found a pigeon egg under a tree. I picked it up and it was warm, I didn't know where the nest was and even if I did I would have no means of getting it up there.
I popped the egg into my incubator.
I don't know how old the egg is, if I candle it can I tell how long I have to wait till it hatches?
my incubator's currently at 37.5 degrees, is that ok?
What does the humidity have to be on?
How many times do I need to turn the egg
thanks


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If you see rhe veins in the egg when you candle it--it will be 5-7 days old. They hatch in 18 days--so maybe another 13 days?
turn it 1/2 turn ever day.
Not sure about the 37.5 C degrees--but its close. =98 F
Pigeon Temps are 102 F
Other comments PLEASE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, you'll want to candle it. Eggs need to be turned 3 times a day. If you have an automatic turner in the bator then that will do the job for you. Humidity needs to be around 60%. When it hatches, be prepared to handfeed it baby bird formula every 2 hours.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for replying
I candled the egg, it had a dark shot and an air sac, is this egg fertilized?
Thanks in advance
sam


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> Thanks for replying
> I candled the egg, it had a dark shot and an air sac, is this egg fertilized?
> Thanks in advance
> sam


if it was dark in there and has the sack then it could hatch anyday soon.. so get prepaird now!..


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

OK, thanks for the reply


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sam, if it hatches will you be able to hand raise it? They need special enzymes for the first three days that they would normally be receiving pigeon milk from their mother. Keytee Exact, *MacMilk Crop Milk Substitute* or if you are in the UK Nutribird should be suitable.

Please also read *this link* on hand feeding from day one.

Do you know what sort of pigeon it is? Can you tell us your rough location?

Cynthia


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

I think it is a wood pigeon, as thats the only pigeons that visit my garden, 
I am currently at Ilford, Essex
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if the egg is fertilized one member thinks it is, it has a dark circle and a air sac at the top of the egg,
Feefo, do you think it is fertilized?
thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure if the egg is fertilized one member thinks it is, it has a dark circle and a air sac at the top of the egg,
> Feefo, do you think it is fertilized?
> thanks


I guess you will find out...lol..


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

I candled it today, and good news, the egg has loads of veins and an air sac 
yesterday, it was just an orange circle, but now it has developed immensely.
I'm incubating it my homemade incubator and it seems to be working fine 
I'll keep you all updated
sam


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the homemade incubator and the wood pigeon egg
enjoy
http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab230/06sajo1973/?action=view&current=IMG_3497.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs866.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fab230%2F06sajo1973%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DIMG_3502.jpg
http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab230/06sajo1973/?action=view&current=IMG_3497.jpg#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs866.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fab230%2F06sajo1973%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DIMG_3500.jpg
http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab230/06sajo1973/?action=view&current=IMG_3497.jpg#!oZZ4QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs866.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fab230%2F06sajo1973%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DIMG_3497.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

The little guy is still alive and growing, most of the egg is covered in veins and blood vessels, the air sac is also getting bigger
I'm not sure how old the egg is though, could anyone tell me roughly how old the egg might be, so that I may know when to increase the humidity?
Hopefully the little guy makes it through
thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The little guy is still alive and growing, most of the egg is covered in veins and blood vessels, the air sac is also getting bigger
> I'm not sure how old the egg is though, could anyone tell me roughly how old the egg might be, so that I may know when to increase the humidity?
> Hopefully the little guy makes it through
> thanks


The egg is probably at least 5 ot 7 days old..so you have about another 11 days to go.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

Hi 
thanks for the reply
I've got a problem, today I found a another pigeon egg in the same position as the first one. I still don't have a clue where the nest might be. On inspection the egg was not cracked, the fall was cushioned by a bush, but the egg was stone cold, so it must have been there for some period of time.
I candled the egg to see if it was alive, well it was fertile as there was an embryo, but there was a huge blood ring around the embryo. I decided to put it into my homemade incubator anyway with the other egg. 
I candled both eggs in the evening and I was surprised to find that the second egg made it.
The whole blood line had disappeared and I also noted that it had developed, and had a few veins.
My problem is that the first egg is a few good days older than the second one, so when I increase the humidity, it might kill the second egg.
Any suggestions? I don't have another incubator. Is there any chance that the chick will hatch without a humidity raise?
Thanks in advance 
Sam


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not know.. you will just have to see how it all turns out. If it were me and seeing the blood ring in the second egg, I would of tossed it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

Hi
just an update, the first egg is almost completely dark with no sign of any veins and a big air sac, the second egg is a couple of days behind, so you can still see some veins, but minimal.
If and when the chick hatch's what temp should the brooder be at?
When does it get it's first meal?
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

HI everyone
The first egg has pipped today, in an incubator
Any advice appreciated 
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

Has anyone got any ideas for a brooder,
would a 40 watt bulb do, I don't have a heating pad
thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Aside from the suggestions in post #7, you'd do well to look at this web page: 

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

thanks, I will upload a picture of the egg shortly


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

Here's the pic


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome to the world baby pidgy...


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

Just out out curiosity, how long can it take for the chick to hatch
thanks
sam


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just out out curiosity, how long can it take for the chick to hatch
> thanks
> sam


good question, usually I do not see all that happening but from what I remember if I have seen a pip in an egg it took a day or so.. they rest alot inbetween cutting the egg open.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

Hi evryone
thanks amyable
the chick seems to be enlarging the hole but not zipping
it is now drawing up to 24hrs since first pip.
The humidity in the bator is at 69% is this alright?
also the egg shells seem to be stuck on to the membrane like in the picture, none of the shells seems to be falling of the egg, is this normal?
thanks
Sam


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

The pigeon has hatched 
the chick virtually broke the whole shell in one pushh !!!
When do I start feeding him? 
How many hours should I give him to rest?
thanks, this forum is amazing
Pics to come


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

Here's the pics
and I don't know when to feed him


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

sorry the picture of the chick didn't come out clear, as it was misty due to humidity.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

Fed the pigeon some chick crumbs soaked in hot water 
He loved it, now he's back in the bator digesting 

Here's a clearer pic of the wood pigeon


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

The second egg has now pipped, the lone wood chick may have a sibling
And when do the chicks start pooping.
I've only seen it poop once straight after hatching, not after I fed it


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2011)

He still hasn't pooped since yesterday, 
I'm getting alittle worried


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> He still hasn't pooped since yesterday,
> I'm getting alittle worried


I think you should start a new thread and get some help with these hatchlings, I have only fed older squabs and they were domestic pigeons, not wood pigeons.. I would start a thread and say help with hatchlings. Im not sure what all you do know about and do not..


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

When I had pigeons (not woodpigeons) on the balcony raising babies, as far as I could tell they got fed at least every couple of hours in the initial stage. The parent shortly afterwards prompted them to poop by gently tapping the lower back and they would back out from under and squirt a poop out of the nest.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they need digestive enzymes which usually come in a handfeeding formula.. he is in the UK..so I just do not know what is there for him to use..it has to be more than bisquit soaked in water..wish UK members would chime in and help.. this is why I said in post earlier to get prepaired.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> they need digestive enzymes which usually come in a handfeeding formula.. he is in the UK..so I just do not know what is there for him to use..it has to be more than bisquit soaked in water..wish UK members would chime in and help.. this is why I said in post earlier to get prepaired.


The links provided give as much info as we have on bringing up baby pigeons (feral or wood) at that early stage. 

_Kaytee Exact Hand Rearing Formula_ Pretty much unavailable _
Tropican hand rearing mix
Nutribird
Chick rearing crumbs soaked in hot (not boiling) water for half an hour, liquidised and sieved.

The products listed above are suitable for raising hatchlings as they contain the enzymes required to digest food during the first three days of a pigeon's life._

We haven't raised a baby pigeon from the egg and, frankly, would not attempt to do so. On the odd occasion when there's been a call about a tiny baby, it goes straight to a rehabber/sanctuary experienced in hand raising from day one.

In fact, despite the differences as they get older, at that age it makes no difference what kind of (grain eating) pigeons they are - the feeding is the same, as it would be if the parents were feeding them. So any rehabber experienced in raising them from age zero may be able to advise better than I!

This is the nearest place to Sam (and not that near). If tried, check that they have the facilities for young baby woodies.


Wildlives Rescue and Rehabilitation Centre East Anglia
Catkins
Frating Road,
Thorrington,
Colchester,
Essex
CO7 8HT

Phone and Fax: 01206 251174
Mobile: 07802 767016


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

See new thread

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=53363


----------

